
$1000 MacBook Pro price difference. - ivan

======
ivan
17" 2.4GHz MacBook Pro price:

at Apple Store = $2800

at local reseller in Slovakia = $3880 + 19% VAT :(

~~~
rms
What's preventing me from Fedex'ing you 20 of them so you can resell them for
less than the local reseller?

~~~
davidw
[ veering off topic again... ]

Slovakian customs, presumably. In Italy, they're real bastards for this kind
of thing.

Once, they tried to charge me for a _birth certificate_ that my dad sent me,
wanting to tax the declared value, that only reflected what my dad paid to
have the government issue it. After a bit of hassling, they finally agreed
that its resale value was indeed zero.

~~~
rms
The link was marked dead before the conversation even started so I figured
anything goes.

